
Ask HN: What are the best tools for remote work? - alexxtomsk
Hey folks, I&#x27;m composing a list of the greatest tools for remote work. Found 350 already =)<p>I&#x27;m wondering, what are your favorite ones? In return, I&#x27;ll share an aggregated file here.<p>Thanks a lot!
======
Blakestr
Discord

If you are a solo founder it's a great way to problem-solve since you can drop
in screenshots and links which get parsed instantly and clearly.

It's particularly useful because there can be total strangers on you there
(most of them are) who can still help you even though they're not on your team
or colab software.

Probably one of my most embarrassingly used features is the fact that Discord
saves messages for quite a long time actually, depending on the server. I've
gone back months, sometimes over a year looking for how I built something and
found the thread. I would even find the screenshots I placed at the time and
the solution. (and also the user who helped me so I can contact them again if
I needed to)

~~~
Blakestr
Forgot to mention, text markdown, do you can post your code and format it to
the specific language

------
rookhack
I made a list of these recently, here are a few that come up often.

Slack for communication

Trello for project management

Github for engineering workflow

1Password for password security

Google Docs for document collaboration

Quip for document collaboration

Hellosign for legal contract signing

Helpscout for customer support

Donut for culture-building

Small Improvements for feedback

Lever for hiring

World Time Buddy (to manage timezones)

Typeform for feedback and surveys

Zoom for video chat

GSuite for spreadsheets & email

Zenefits for HR

Discourse for searchable communication

Okta for password management

OfficeVibe for team surveys and check-ins

CultureAmp for career growth

Zoom for video calls

Groove for customer support

World time buddy to see people's timezones

Teamweek for high-level team tasks

I'll throw in a plug for Holopod - it's a Slack add-on that improves
visibility and communication for remote teams through automated status updates
and message queuing.

The full list is here: [https://holopod.com/blog/remote-work-team-
tools](https://holopod.com/blog/remote-work-team-tools)

------
seanrrwilkins
Zoom: it's the only video conference platform that just works without any
hassle

Google Apps(Docs, Sheets, Slides): these win over MS Online b/c you can
actually work live in the docs with a team.

Figma: I've come to love this, after a steep learning curve, for sharing
design ideas in an open collaborative space.

Phone: it's still the best way to break through the noise and get someone's
attention right away. With all the messaging apps, it gets noisy and messages
get lost. Phone cut right to the top.

~~~
the_resistence
My beloved zoom no longer works in mainland China like so many things.

------
6nomads
At 6nomads, we have developed a tool that helps hire remote workers, because
we firmly believe the future lies with distributed teams.

We select the best talents around the world and match them with fast-growing
tech startups.

There's no need to pass formal multistage interviews in each company, our
expertise is trusted, so, having spent 1.5 hours, you'll get many excellent
offers from employers and a lot of saved time.

------
nwrk
Please add Slack [https://slack.com/](https://slack.com/) And take 'some
inspiration' from [http://remote.tools/](http://remote.tools/)

~~~
alexxtomsk
thanks, already did that ;)

------
dyeje
I think a good bare minimum setup is:

Video chat (Zoom, Slack, GoToMeeting, etc)

Text chat (Slack, Zulip, etc)

Design collaboration (Miro, Figma, Invision, etc)

Document collaboration (GSuite, Microsoft, etc)

------
wikibob
Any decent solutions for a whiteboard replacement?

Maybe an iPad Pro with the pencil?

~~~
sethammons
I use a Wacom Intuos tablet because I'm good with not having to look at my
hand while drawing/writing. My hand eye coordination got tuned a long time
ago. Others struggle with looking at a monitor while their hand is writing.
For these folks, the iPad Pro with a pencil works good.

------
d--b
Damewars is pretty great for virtual desktops.

------
CameronBarre
Tomato timer

------
robbiejs
A laptop.

------
alokepillai
usepastel.com

------
linxiaoyuan65
You should go check Blind (teamblind.com)

~~~
APp009
Do they also have website? I use their APP normally

